
Too Cool for PGP? - frabbit
https://www.mailpile.is/blog/2016-12-13_Too_Cool_for_PGP.html
======
frabbit
This was published shortly before the WhatsApp kerfuffle and is all the more
interesting for that, as it admits the problems with GPG+email. Seems like an
honest and prescient assessment.

